# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  فعال کردن دات نت برای iis

## شرلوک هلمز

من ویژوال استودیو 2008 را نصب کردم بعد iis را فعال کردم - ظاهرا باید بر عکس عمل میکردم- حالا میخواهم دات نت 3.5 را فعال کنم چون الان ورژن 2 فعال است . اول خواستم ورژن 3.5 را نصب کنم اما چون توسط ویژوال استودیو نصب شده نشد . رفتم از طریق کامپوننتها فعال وغیر فعالش کردم بازم نشد . ورژن 4 را نصب کردم شد ! اما ظاهرا ورژن 4 که من نصب کردم کامل نیست حجمش حدود 40 مگا بایت بود .چون  همه دستورات را ساپورت نمیکنه . بعد گفتم نخواشتیم بابا نخواشتیم !!! اصلا ویژوال استودیو را پاک میکنم دوباره نصب میکنم اما اصلا ویژوال استودیو پاک نمیشه ! یعنی error میده . کسی میدونه بالاخره من چه ... بخورم !!!

----------

